# Meklē produktu? >  tumbas kaste

## juris90

kur es varetu uzzinat shees tumbas velamakos kastes izmerus?http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=VDSSP10/8  :: 
zinu ka neta var plashak pazistamakam firmam atrast kastes izmerus :: ioneer, sony un lidzigiem    a pprieksh shee tumbinjai varbut kads tevalo parstavis var izmerus ari pateikt.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Manuprāt šis topiks ir 100x aprunāts...

http://www.google.lv/search?q=calculate+subwoofer+box

----------


## juris90

> Manuprāt šis topiks ir 100x aprunāts...
> 
> http://www.google.lv/search?q=calculate+subwoofer+box


 2delfins  aprekini ari var but nepareizi, labak ir ja taisa kasti pec rupnieciskajiem izzmeriem. un to ka shis topiks ir izrunats jau 100 reizju es zinu, bet varbut tomer kads sadzirdes?

----------


## Delfins

TEVALO pārstāvjiem tu esi vajadzīgs tik tālu cik iekasēt no tevis naudu par to štruntu.

Šaubos, ka skaļrunis pa 12ls (350W .. wowowo, kas pa krutumu par 12Ls) vajag kaut ko īpašu rēķināt nekā pārējiem...

----------


## juris90

> TEVALO pārstāvjiem tu esi vajadzīgs tik tālu cik iekasēt no tevis naudu par to štruntu.
> 
> Šaubos, ka skaļrunis pa 12ls (350W .. wowowo, kas pa krutumu par 12Ls) vajag kaut ko īpašu rēķināt nekā pārējiem...


  ta tas ir. tik ka stradat man ar to kalkulatoru, es vinju ieladeju,tik nesaprotu kas kura tukshuma jaraksta.kaut kadi litri tur jaraksta, kurus es ari megunu noskaidrot.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

tur taa lieta ka ir jāzin vairāki ska
lru
na parametri, arī ražotāja ieteiktais kastes tilpums. un šim te tādu nav  :: 
man tas pats ir ar vienu citu lēto... prosonic  ::  http://lukares.lv/catalogue.html?l=1&c= ... price1&p=6 pats apakšējais.
vsp neko sliktu nevar teikt, dizains labs (man tiik) konstrukcija nopietna, magnēts arī. cik nu atbilst tiem max 250w nezinu bet bliež labi  :: 
varbūt pamēgini caur google kkur atrast visus parametrus ko tur rakstīt. kaut arī lētajiem šie mēdz nebūt  ::

----------


## MONKEY

Man ir izzīmēta tabula no grāmatas pēc kuras var uztaisīt tumbas.(grāmata ļoti veca, droši vien arī informācija tajā). Bildi slinkums likt iekšā un arī lāgā nemāku. Uzraksti  e pastu vēlāk aizsūtīšu ja vien tev tas ir nepieciešams

----------


## juris90

> tur taa lieta ka ir jāzin vairāki ska
> lru
> na parametri, arī ražotāja ieteiktais kastes tilpums. un šim te tādu nav 
> man tas pats ir ar vienu citu lēto... prosonic  http://lukares.lv/catalogue.html?l=1&c= ... price1&p=6 pats apakšējais.
> vsp neko sliktu nevar teikt, dizains labs (man tiik) konstrukcija nopietna, magnēts arī. cik nu atbilst tiem max 250w nezinu bet bliež labi 
> varbūt pamēgini caur google kkur atrast visus parametrus ko tur rakstīt. kaut arī lētajiem šie mēdz nebūt


 vismaz ja zinatu tas tumbas razjotaju(firmu,rupnicu),tad zinatu  uz kuru pusi rakt!  ::  P.S laikam kina  ::

----------


## juris90

biju aizlaidis ari lidz audio precu veicim, tad tur perkot tumbu nak lidzi kastes rasejumi vai ari skatijos ir uzzimeti ar visiem izmeriem uz kartona kastes kur atrodas tumbas. bus laikam jastas kaut kads tads variants ja nedabushu rupnieciskos izmerus tumbas kuba kastei, shai tumbai.  ::

----------


## Mairis

tak cik var njemties ar tiem subwooferiem???
Nopeerc normaalas tumbas un nevajadzees nekaadu subi!

----------


## juris90

> tak cik var njemties ar tiem subwooferiem???
> Nopeerc normaalas tumbas un nevajadzees nekaadu subi!


 normalas normali maksa un man vajag tikai subwoferi.

----------


## MONKEY

Piekrītu. Labas, kvalitatīvas un būs visas skaņas ideālas

----------


## Neatkarīgais

jā kautvai, bet jaunatnei patīk audiosistēmu skanējums AR subu. takšto nav ko dirst.
mums tiik nevis sabalansēti, bet gan riktīgi basi- tādi kurus part kurlais sajutīs  ::

----------


## juris90

> jā kautvai, bet jaunatnei patīk audiosistēmu skanējums AR subu. takšto nav ko dirst.
> mums tiik nevis sabalansēti, bet gan riktīgi basi- tādi kurus part kurlais sajutīs


 LABI PATEIKTS NEATKARIGAIS - tādi kurus part kurlais sajutīs   ::   ::

----------


## Delfins

pieslēdz Amp-a izeju pie mēles... būs tev basi.
Bet runājot par tematu - subu kastes mēdz būt dažādas, tā kā isaku google pameklēt gatavos projektus.

PS: subi vajadzīgi tikai filmām (pat ja pamata tumbas ir dārgas un kvalitatīvas).

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu piekriitu arii tam.
ir labs efekts va vilmā piem. kautkas uzsprāgst un subs nodrebija visu istabu   ::   bet mūzikai arī der, bet tas jau atkal ir gaumes jautājums

----------


## Mairis

nu nevajag subu lai dabuutu labu basu!
Man ir RRR tumbas bez nekaada suba un kad normaali uzber, tad jaabeeg aaraa no istabas, bet nejau deelj charkstonjas vai kropljiem, bet gan no basiem!

----------


## juris90

a vismaz man pasakiet tumbas kastes izmeri mainas ja es tai tumbai sledzu klat zemas hz vai augstas hz vai ari tumbas izmeri no frekvences lieluma nemainas, ja dod dazjadas frekvences uz vienu un to pashu tumbu  ::   nu jus sapratat.  ::

----------


## juris90

draugi pasakiet tikai vai izmeri mainas vaine atkariba no hz  ::   ::

----------


## MONKEY

Ja es šito visu pārzinātu notiekti pateiktu, bet nezinu, pats arī labprāt uzzinātu. varu pateikt to ka galvenais, lai kastē šķirbas nebūtu.

----------


## JS

Ir taa ka gandriiz jebkurs skalrunis var straadaat arii pie 10 Hz bet ar kaadu efektivitaati. Kastes izmeers atkariigs no skalruna diametra, jaudas un rezonanses frekvences. Ja ir veelme uztaisiit normaalu skandu, tad jaataisa nosleegtaa, bet ja ir gruutiibas ar citiem paneemieniem tad nem 2 skalrunus vienu ar magneetisko sisteemu un otru bez. Un ievieto 2x liel'ak'a tilpumaa nekaa nosleegtajai, ja piem 75gdn - 50l(fi)/2= 25l(nos.)

----------

